# My 2nd reenactment



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Was this past weekend. It went well. I bought 25 lbs of castille soap flakes from Brambleberry and hand milled it into 2.5 oz bars with milk, fragrance oils and botanicals. I sold almost the entire lot of the first day of the two day event.  Fragrance definitely sells. It blows my mind being someone who uses plain soap. I only had a couple bars of bay rum left, which I didn't really care for myself. Pink Sugar sold out first, then Violet and Global Garden. We also demonstrated milking and cheese making. Officially we are demonstrators, rather than merchants.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time!


----------

